# Any way to modify standalone crossovers for more frequency range?



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I see plenty of 2 or 3 way crossovers on CL for cheap (under $50). For instance the crossover below has a HP of 20Hz to 400Hz and has a multiplier of 20 and x20 means it can also HP 400Hz to 8KHz. But the unit has no LP in that range. Is there a way to modify the frequency range of the LP without spending a bunch of money and needing a degree in electrical engineering?


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Peruse Audio Controls series of crossovers. They have resistor modules you can build on the cheap. I use their 2XS.


----------

